
EU elections 2019: We will only vote for politicians who vote against Article 13 - cabraca
https://pledge2019.eu
======
lostjohnny
In Italy that would mean vote for Salvini's Lega

An anti Euro party, anti EU, anti migration, pro Italian Exit, racist,
omophobic, whose leader, who's also interior minister of Italy, has been
wearing neo-fascist brands in public, hugging a drug dealer hooligan or
recently visited a man who shot in the back an unarmed alleged thief romanian
and killed him, declaring him a martyr who deserves pardon.

Or their allies, the 5 star movement, who are just incompetent jackasses.

Thanks, but NO thanks.

BTW they are only opposing to article 13 because Putin asked them to do so.

Italian original article:
[http://espresso.repubblica.it/plus/articoli/2019/02/21/news/...](http://espresso.repubblica.it/plus/articoli/2019/02/21/news/tre-
milioni-matteo-salvini-russia-1.331924)

In english:
[https://euobserver.com/foreign/144253](https://euobserver.com/foreign/144253)

~~~
piokoch
"BTW they are only opposing to article 13 because Putin asked them to do so" I
am really curious why Putin would care about that? How this law affects
Russia?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
FWIW, at least in the US, Russia has been seen promoting both sides of
conflicts that get people riled up politically online. The goal may not be "to
support Article 13", but "cause discord and strife regarding Article 13".

~~~
RobertoG
Putin is doing a really bad job, nobody cares.

~~~
mcv
He was pretty successful with the Brexit, though.

------
lagadu
Ugh, yet another bullshit website trying to turn people into single-issue
voters on an election that's far more complex and wide-reaching than just who
bears the responsibility of content filtering.

Single-issue voting hurts everyone including yourself.

~~~
alexandercrohde
I could not disagree more.

Regardless of the article itself, I think this mechanism is the future of
citizens taking control of politics.

The point is, by a large group of people picking their most important issue,
and pledging to be single-issue _publicly_ , it puts REAL and VISIBLE pressure
on those politicians to represent them on those issues.

Once the issue is fixed, people can move on to the next-most important issue
they would like to be represented on.

------
ocdtrekkie
Can we push political pledges onto the top of HN? This isn't a news article or
anything of substance.

------
beqcq
I don't like Article 13, but I don't believe there are many people whose only
or even top priority is Article 13. There are many issues to vote on.

~~~
swongel
I'm actually on the fence on article 13, I actually like the fact that
commercial operators will be liable for the content on their platform under
art. 13. For me, article 11 is way more important, making publishers liable
for content on someone else's server, that's just insane.

------
scarejunba
Hoo boy, ContentID for the Internet. Man, once upon a time I remember when
we'd make a website for our friends and then just share it with more people if
they were interested. Everyone would accept that this is a caveat emptor
product and go along with it.

This particular one has exemptions for small groups but we know the cost of
compliance is non-zero. When I have to hire a lawyer for my personal website,
I'm already in trouble.

I guess we just need to maxmind our way out of the EU. So be it.

~~~
Mirioron
> _Man, once upon a time I remember when we 'd make a website for our friends
> and then just share it with more people if they were interested._

You can't just do that right now anyway. GDPR already puts a bunch of burdens
on you that you must handle.

~~~
scarejunba
Yup, I definitely count that as a recent development that interferes.

------
marcrosoft
You must accept cookies to view this message.

How about vote no on the EU altogether. This entity is too large, too powerful
and has a track record of passing terrible laws around internet usage.

~~~
freddex
Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater! The EU provides considerable
benefits for Europe, arguably the most important, but also the most invisible,
being peace. World War II ended only 74 years ago. To be a little dramatic: As
a German, I'll gladly pay bureaucracy for peace. There's trade benefits inside
the EU, free travel for all citizens, and, recently added, no more roaming
fees for mobile phones. This is just what comes to mind right now. There's
plenty to criticize and reform in the EU, but I disagree that leaving would
improve things for any country.

~~~
Mirioron
> _As a German, I 'll gladly pay bureaucracy for peace. There's trade benefits
> inside the EU, free travel for all citizens, and, recently added, no more
> roaming fees for mobile phones._

Of course brain drain has been hugely beneficial for Germany. It also helps
Germany that weaker economies are tied to the euro which keeps the euro's
exchange rate down.

I used to be pro-EU, but time and time again they create regulations and
directives that are simply harmful for our future or don't consider collateral
damage. Furthermore, Germany and France seem to be pushing hard on becoming
rulers whether the other members want it or not.

> _but I disagree that leaving would improve things for any country._

Of course leaving won't improve things because the EU will try to punish any
leavers as much as possible. The entire EU situation is just depressing,
because you can't leave, it won't improve and bad decisions keep being made
and you're forced to abide by them. And what makes it even worse is that the
pro-EU people are telling me that I should be happy because of these bad
decisions.

~~~
marcrosoft
> Of course leaving won't improve things because the EU will try to punish any
> leavers as much as possible. The entire EU situation is just depressing,
> because you can't leave, it won't improve and bad decisions keep being made
> and you're forced to abide by them.

Ultimately all bad decisions must be paid for. This is the hidden cost of
letting the EU exist. Unfortunately, the longer it exists the more painful it
will be to leave.

